# i really love wife but i like a work mate



## itguy1024 (Oct 18, 2014)

i don't know what's going on with me, really. i'm happy with my marriage but the last months i started to like a work mate. 
im worried becase i like her in a way that i dont really like to have sex with her, because i know if this hidden feeling goes to another level i'm going to be in love with her for real.
i dont really want to divorce, i just want to stop feeling this but i dont know how, i cant quit my job because is te top of my career and i will be sad if i just stop talking to her and be an ass without a reason from her point of view.
please help me :S


----------



## SpinDaddy (Nov 12, 2012)

My advice, grow up, put an ice cube in your pants and realize there are a million fish in the sea but you made a covenant with one. 

Abide by that commitment, appreciate that there will always be “interesting” women in your life but your duty, honor and respect will ultimately reward you in dividends far greater that what you will receive chasing the most recent flash in the pan.

Ride hard my Brother, it ain’t always easy but living a righteous life has its rewards.

Regards,

Spin


----------



## itguy1024 (Oct 18, 2014)

Wow Spin that was an overdose of reallity, but you know, you are right. These hard words made me think a lot about myself. 
I will appreciate another point of view anyway.
Regards!


----------



## X-B (Jul 25, 2013)

Well then you really don't love your wife. You think money and your job is more important.


----------



## nam3 (Oct 18, 2014)

You like her bc she is new and you haven't seen her bad habits, nagging, face at 6am, being angry, etc. You only see the "work face/attitude". Oh, please. As soon as the veil is taken down, it's the same ****. Look into YOURSELF and see what is going on with YOU. Not looking for what someone else can do for you.


----------



## itguy1024 (Oct 18, 2014)

well i'm afraid this is just a whim, but an intense one, i really don't want to start or finish anything. 
i think i am surprised and fearful, because this is something new for me, since i met my wife (7 years ago) i never felt this about anyone.
i felt attracted to someone, but nothing serious.
now maybe she is the first 'interesting' women i notice in years, maybe there's a problem with me, but what i know being fair and practical, that not worth the risk. 
thank's a lot for your comments, i hope can tell you how this situation evolves, but i feel much calmer now.


----------



## oncehisangel (Oct 13, 2012)

Does your wife trust you?
Do you have children?


----------



## Chuck71 (Nov 5, 2012)

The honeymoon stage is easy...then comes the work. From both ends.

A M is like a 10k race. No one remembers the first mile marker


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

time to slap yourself back into reality. Infatuation and crushes are fantasies and don't thrive in reality. Do NOT cheat- Imagine if your wife cheated on you, you'd feel incredible intense pain and betrayal. If you go and read just 3 or 4 threads in the CWI section you'll see how devastating infidelity is and if you did that to your wife it would be rather cruel.

a few recommendations 


-Read- Not Just Friends by Shirley Glass
-set boundaries at work, keep contact with the OW strictly business as needed and do not make things social. If you can't do this or if she persists then get transferred or look for a new job.
-rebond with your wife and spend quality time with her, at least 15 hours a week


----------

